# Biotec Filter und Chemie für Hundeteich?



## Ralf S. (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Ralf und ich habe vergangenes Frühjahr einen Teich für meine beiden Labbis angelegt.
Der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 50m², recht Steile Wände, grösstenteils 1,50m tief und hat ein Volumen von ca. 35000 Liter.

Als __ Filtersystem habe ich mir das Oase Biotsys 3 zugelegt (Durchlauffilter Biotec 12 Screenmatic, dem UVC-Vorklärgerät Bitron 36 C, der Filterpumpe Aquamax ECO 12000).
Vergangenes Jahr war der Garten rund um den Teich noch eine Wüste, da er noch etwas umgestaltet wurde und noch kein Gras gewachsen war.
Dadurch kam recht viel Dreck mit in den Teich, ich ging aber davon aus, den Teich dieses Frühjahr einfach auszusaugen.

Anfang Dezember habe ich die Pumpe abgestellt und vor einigen Tagen wollte ich alles wieder in Gang bringen, ich habe mir Zeit gelassen, weil ich ihn ja noch aussaugen wollte.
Das Aussaugen funktionierte aber so schlecht, dass ich mich dafür entschieden habe, das Wasser noch mal komplett auszutauschen und dabei kam der Schock...

Im Teich befanden sich mehrere tote __ Frösche, Berge von Froschlaich und Kaulquappen. Den Laich und die Kaulquappen habe ich so gut es ging im Wald in einem Biotop untergebracht.

Da ich den Teich ausschliesslich dazu nutzen möchte meinen Hunden Wasserspass zu bieten und auch selbst gerne mal reinspringe wenn es heiss ist, möchte ich einfach nur "sauberes" Wasser haben und überlege nun, ob ich neben der Filteranlage noch Chemie einsetzen kann. Jedoch ist es sogar mir klar, dass ich z.B. mit Chlor die Filterwirkung der Anlage gegen 0 fahren würde, da die Bakterien ja auch absterben würden, aber evtl. gibt es ja noch andere Möglichkeiten der (chemischen) Unterstützung und ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Ganz wichtig ist natürlich auch noch, dass die eingesetzten Mittel unschädlich für Mensch und Hund sein sollen, es kommen nämlich hin und wieder auch Kinder zum planschen vorbei.
Ein Bild auf dem man in etwa meinen Teich erkennen kann habe ich angehangen, es ist vom vergangenen Jahr, da war das Wasser noch schön sauber.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Biotec Filter und Chemie für Hundeteich?*

Hallo Ralf,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum! 


Was genau war denn Dein Problem? Der Schmutz auf der Folie? Entstehende Algen?

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild in "Draufsicht" einstellen? Vom IST-Zustand, wenn möglich.... 
Was ist denn bisher im Teich, außer dem Wasser?


Für klares Wasser wird die Filteranlage allein nicht sorgen, zumindest nicht, ohne dass dann Fadenalgen auftauchen..... Im Prinzip reicht bei Dir (ohne Fischbesatz) ein rein mechanischer arbeitender Filter.....

Und Chemie im Teich?  
Dann hättest Du ja gleich einen Pool bauen können, oder? 

Hier mal noch ein passender Link: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4979/?q=hundeteich


----------

